

Show HN: OhMyPocket – Open-source version of getpocket.com - zhy0216
https://github.com/zhy0216/random-read

======
kordless
Two thoughts: 1. Change your name to random-walk. You simply can't use Pocket,
as mentioned here by others. 2. Your project is basically unusable in it's
current state. Update the repo with build instructions so others can get it
running. I spent my limit (15-20 minutes) trying to get it running in a
container and failed. Happy to do a PR with the container file if you get that
cleaned up. Making your project usable for others is a requirement to get
traction!

Also, not cool using a pocket logo on the Google Play store. You need to fix
that ASAP.

------
dsp1234
IANAL, but getpocket doesn't appear to have a trademark registration[0] (and I
don't think they could since it's such a weak mark [1]). So they may be able
to get a design mark so that a similar logo can't be used, but it's entirely
possible to use "pocket" for a similar service.

So while it may be "nice" to not use a similar name, it's doesn't appear to be
required in this particular case.

[0] -
[http://tmsearch.uspto.gov/bin/showfield?f=toc&state=4807%3A5...](http://tmsearch.uspto.gov/bin/showfield?f=toc&state=4807%3A5yyuil.1.1&p_search=searchss&p_L=50&BackReference=&p_plural=yes&p_s_PARA1=live&p_tagrepl~%3A=PARA1%24LD&expr=PARA1+AND+PARA2&p_s_PARA2=pocket&p_tagrepl~%3A=PARA2%24COMB&p_op_ALL=AND&a_default=search&a_search=Submit+Query&a_search=Submit+Query)

[1] - [http://www.dmlp.org/legal-guide/naming-your-business-
choosin...](http://www.dmlp.org/legal-guide/naming-your-business-choosing-
name-capable-trademark-protection)

~~~
zapier16
"Pocket" is trademarked by Pocket as it relates to similar services:

The uspto's site make it hard to link to the actual registration but it's
registration 4354899. It looks like they have trademarks for the word Pocket
and it's logos.

The word registration for example:
[http://tsdr.uspto.gov/#caseNumber=85540689&caseType=SERIAL_N...](http://tsdr.uspto.gov/#caseNumber=85540689&caseType=SERIAL_NO&searchType=statusSearch)

~~~
dsp1234
You're 100% correct. So my search wasn't exhaustive enough, and thus my
assumptions and conclusion above are not correct.

------
zz1
Great to see this one out there!

You should consider changing your name, as did the former poche (same kind of
project), switching to Wallabag.
[https://www.wallabag.org/](https://www.wallabag.org/)

~~~
zhy0216
wow! it is a similar project!!! your project is pretty cool!!

~~~
zz1
It is cool indeed, but is not mine. Author is
[https://twitter.com/nicosomb](https://twitter.com/nicosomb)

~~~
zz1
And here is a part of the problems he had with Pocket (wich, at the end, was
fairly reasonable)

[https://www.wallabag.org/blog/2014/01/24/open-letter-
address...](https://www.wallabag.org/blog/2014/01/24/open-letter-addressed-
read-later-inc-creator-pocket)

~~~
emsy
So the author should just call it OhMyPoche :D

------
zapier16
Change your name. It's not reasonable to think that you can use another
company's name for a copy of their service.

------
emsy
Great, I will try it out later this evening! I used Wallabag before, which was
already mentioned, but it has a session problem so you had to enter your
password everytime you tried to use it. I hope I can replace it with this,
keep it up!

~~~
zz1
Did you report the problem, or is it a feature?

~~~
emsy
The issue on github is almost a year old
[https://github.com/wallabag/wallabag/issues/769](https://github.com/wallabag/wallabag/issues/769)

~~~
vaskas
The issue is really annoying. I've been using my installation of Wallabag for
a little while but stopped because of it.

